

JsFiddle - Online Editor for the Web - jmonegro
http://www.jsfiddle.net/

======
cabalamat
Either I don't understand the point of this, or there's a bug in it. I went to
the HTML window, entered <p>Hello, world</p> and then pressed [Run]. In the
Result window, I got back:

    
    
       {"error": "Please use POST request"}
    

Is that what it should do?

~~~
zalun
Weird - it should only happen if page is reloaded and no POST request is send.

What browser/OS etc.?

BTW thanks for info

~~~
cabalamat
Firefox 3.5.2 on Ubuntu 7.10

~~~
zalun
contact us on <http://twitter.com/js_fiddle> \- working on mine on similar
system

------
pmichaud
I want to be able to see the automagic stuff in the windows, like the doctype
and the javascript framework inclusion. I feel disoriented without it, and I
don't think I trust the software to do it the way I want it done -- being able
to see it on screen would make me more comfortable.

~~~
zalun
You've got the page only after adding "show/" after the link with the demo -
<http://jsfiddle.net/wr8qE/show/> \- just look at the source.

The goal is to actually see the code working and remove the repetitive hassle

------
rabidsnail
Why does it do a server round trip every time you tell it to run something?

~~~
zalun
It is loading the example by submitting a form. The submit goes to an iframe
which is by definition a sandboxed environment

------
bprater
What are some common examples where using a platform like this would be more
efficient that doing in on a common HTML page elsewhere? Regardless, it's a
beautiful little system.

~~~
caludio
It's an incredible tool for screencasters (I used that for a "Introduction to
jQuery"). Invaluable, really.

~~~
zalun
could you provide a link please?

